# Lapierre Spicy 327 2017 Dämpfer einbaumasse



## nukleon69 (13. Mai 2018)

moin zusammen ich bin am überlegen mir ein Lapierre Spicy 327 von 2017 zu kaufen. Meine frag ist die einbaumasse von dem Dämpfer sind laut Angaben 230x57.5. Kann ich dennoch ein Dämpfer mit 230x60 einbauen, da ich keine Dämpfer mit einer  einbaumasse von 230x57,5 finde. Oder gibt dann Probleme ?


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. Mai 2018)

Etwa 7 mm mehr Federweg, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Dämpferanlenkung kaum progressiv ist. Das Einbaumaß müsste aber 230 x 57,5 mm sein und nicht 220 x 57,5 mm. 220 mm Länge gibt es nicht, nur 222 mm. Das ist aber kein Metric Maß.

Vermutlich geht es gerade so, wenn Du keine allzu hoch bauenden Reifen fährst. Die 2018'er Modelle haben eh einen 230x60 Dämpfer, allerdings auch einen etwas anderen Umlenkhebel mit mehr Progression. Möglichkeit B ist die penible Luftdruckeinstellung , dass er nicht so weit einfedert. Möglichkeit C eine geschlitzte U-Scheibe in 2,5 mm Dicke in den Dämpfer einbauen, unter den Endanschlagpuffer. Das habe ich mir aber nicht angesehen, ob sowas problemlos möglich ist (Bei Stahlfeder sicher).
Für Trek gibt es aber auf dem Nachrüstmarkt einen passenden Super Deluxe RC3. Der müsste unter Umständen nur umgeshimt werden:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...empfer-fuer-Trek-Remedy-Auslaufmodell-p51881/

Der DVO Topas ist auch passend erhältlich. Der soll auch sehr gut sein und kostet auch nicht viel mehr.

Bdw: Der Bock muss aber schon recht billig sein, wenn Du den Dämpfer direkt austauschen willst. Ich habe das 527 aus 2017 und da würde ich Dir auch direkt den Austausch des LRS empfehlen, damit man das Ding auch auf einem Trail fahren kann und nicht nur bergab. Der beschleunigt sehr zäh mit seinen 2150g. TL Umrüstung ist sowieso obligatorisch. Der Michelin Wild Grip'R in Magix Mischung ist sehr gut. Die Gumix Variante am Hinterrad kann man gleich tauschen, wenn man Grip will. Das Ding rutscht nur rum. Sehe gerade, dass da ein anderer Hinterreifen aufgezogen ist. Wird aber auch nicht besser sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (15. Mai 2018)

erstmal danke für die antwort und ja es war ein tipfehler sollte 230x57,5 sein. naja billig ist er nicht es war nur mal interrese halber ^^ wenn mal iwas sein sollte oder mal nen federdämpfer einbauen möchte


----------

